# Geschwindigkeit erhöhen bei Premiere



## Cage_TwoK (5. Februar 2004)

Ich begrüße alle Leutz hier, gehört sich ja so, wenn man neu is.

Also, zu meinem Prob:
würde gerne bei Adobe Premiere 6.5 die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, dies, jetzt kommts, nicht für das ganze File, sondern nur für einen bstimmten Teil eines Files. Sagen wir Anfangs normal, dann für 10 Sekunden etwas schneller ablaufen lassen und dann wieder normal (das unwichtigste halt rausschneiden).

Muss ich da extra das Video teilen und diesen Teil dann erhöhen mit der Geschwindigkeit, oda kann gibt es ne Funktion, wo ich dies vermeiden kann!?
Wie würdet ihr es machen

THX für alle Beiträge


----------



## Peffken (5. Februar 2004)

Ja, du musst das Video trennen, aber das ist ja kein Problem;
mit der "Rasierklinge" den Bereich rausschneiden, den du bearbeiten willst, dann
auf dem Clip mit Rechtsklick "Geschwindigkeit" wählen und die Settings vornehmen.
Willst du das der Clip rückwärts läuft, einfach ein Minuszeichen vor die %zahl setzten.
Ohne den Clip zu zerteilen geht z.B. in After Effects.


----------



## Cage_TwoK (5. Februar 2004)

GREAT THX

Hast mir sehr geholfen....


----------

